# Samsung F4EG firmware bug



## aragon (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't seen this posted here yet, and it should be of great concern to ZFS users with Samsung F4EG drives.  All the details and a link to fixed firmware:

http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/SamsungF4EGBadBlocks


----------

